# crossing with small cargo trailer



## lily123 (Jul 31, 2010)

I wonder if anybody would know or help me find the answers to two questions:

1. I am borrowing a small 6x8 cargo trailer to cross into Mexico and move some stuff back. I have FM3. What exactly will it take since trailer may not be in my name. Will registration of owner, notarized letter permitting me to tow it and show his/her title if available--not all states title trailers--be enough to cross border?

2.Or if I bought one and have temporary tags, could I cross with that? 

Thank you,
Lily123


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have the letter and a copy of the title and/or registration for the trailer, and maybe copies of the trailer owner's ID as well. You should be OK.
However, you must always have the trailer attached to the car when you leave Mexico, as they get temporarily imported as a unit. Only one sticker, so that confuses some folks. The computer knows!


----------



## lily123 (Jul 31, 2010)

*thank you*

Thank you. I am relieved that there IS a way. 
Lily123








RVGRINGO said:


> Have the letter and a copy of the title and/or registration for the trailer, and maybe copies of the trailer owner's ID as well. You should be OK.
> However, you must always have the trailer attached to the car when you leave Mexico, as they get temporarily imported as a unit. Only one sticker, so that confuses some folks. The computer knows!


------------


----------



## jackielyn12 (Sep 15, 2010)

For me, I'd rather buy my own trailer than to borrow it to another owner. Because if you have your own trailer, you can go whenever you wanted. Not like borrowing a trailer which is limited usage only.


----------

